# 24-70 f/2.8L II announcement tomorrow?



## D_Rochat (Jan 3, 2012)

Is the rumoured announcement still planned for tomorrow or has anything changed? I'm very curious to see what changes have been made (not holding my breath for IS) and what the MSRP will be. I'm guessing the changes will be more elements/coatings, circular aperture blades and maybe a slight reduction in weight along with some other internal tidbits.


----------



## squarebox (Jan 3, 2012)

I guess it depends on who is making the announcement. Canon Japan is on New Year holiday till the 5th. One would think that Canon USA would at least wait till then to do a simultaneous press release.


----------



## pwp (Jan 3, 2012)

I turned blue holding my breath for this lens several months ago. 
Arrgh....running....short..... of...oxygen. Guess I can hold on for another several months. 

I know! Maybe if we start a few dozen more threads on this subject we can speed up the release date, just like we're doing with the 5DIII, the 7DII, the iPhone5, the iPad3, better coffee, bluer skies, solar energy, medical miracles and the 2015 Subaru Outback. 

Let's all take another deep breath...._definitely _this month! 

Paul Wright


----------



## D_Rochat (Jan 3, 2012)

pwp said:


> I turned blue holding my breath for this lens several months ago.
> Arrgh....running....short..... of...oxygen. Guess I can hold on for another several months.
> 
> I know! Maybe if we start a few dozen more threads on this subject we can speed up the release date, just like we're doing with the 5DIII, the 7DII, the iPhone5, the iPad3, better coffee, bluer skies, solar energy, medical miracles and the 2015 Subaru Outback.
> ...



I'm just going off the CR2 from this site that says it will be announced tomorrow, a week before CES. I'm sorry to have disturbed you......


----------



## pwp (Jan 3, 2012)

D_Rochat said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > I turned blue holding my breath for this lens several months ago.
> ...



Ha! All good fun. Along with most Canon shooters on the planet I hope the rumor is a good strong CR2.

Paul Wright


----------

